# Smokey Razor edge and Gotti



## inhalation2 (May 28, 2012)

Here a few pics


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww what a cute lil pup


----------



## inhalation2 (May 28, 2012)

*Smokey*

thanks he a good pup.


----------



## MCANCELL (Mar 24, 2012)

You got some cute pups


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

cute pup;
nice markings!

Why'd you go so short with the crop if you don't mind me asking;
was it intentional or did the vet go shorter than expected?


----------

